# Massey 203 Industrial year of manufacture



## Ron_S (Nov 16, 2013)

Hi - I have just acquired a Massey Ferguson 203 industrial tractor with loader. I am hoping someone can identify the year of manufacture. The ID Plate says MF 203-7 and tractor serial number is NM706527 and manufactured in Coventry England. The 3 cylinder Perkins engine serial number is 1986131 - Thanks


----------

